# yemen chameleon - viv Help



## mastachaz (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi

I would ask to see my terrarium for a yemen chameleon, I am not sure that everything is ok, light falls where it should or is not a lot of plants, etc.

its half made , because i will buy baby cham


----------



## Keeky101 (Apr 17, 2008)

look good  Might need more branches and vegitation lower down, but apart from that its great!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Is that a ventilated door I see? if so :2thumb: but I'd suggest some vents in the back/sides for air flow.

You need a guard around that bulb and your UV tube would be better with a reflector behind it.


----------



## mastachaz (Oct 29, 2010)

half of viv on back has mesh as well ,but not visible on picture 

ok will do some protection , and reflector , and as well more branches


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

as said a guard, and a reflector on UV will help drastically, maybe get a ficus live plant or a couple for the bottom and they can grow up but stay small down the bottom to start off!

you may want to fit a plastic pint cup on the side for food to go in as he/she wont find food in there as a baby unless your hand feeding it!


----------



## mastachaz (Oct 29, 2010)

i will get plant as well , can you give me some name of live plant ?? and where i can get it ? 

yes will be box for wather and for food , but when buy chameleon  possible tommorow


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

dont do one for water as it could fall in and drown, just spray it would be best!

live plants can be got from garden centers or B&Q and stuff

these 3 are the most common!

Ficus benjamina
weeping fig, ficus


Schefflera arboricola
dwarf schefflera, hawaiian umbrella, schefflera

Schefflera actinophylla
umbrella tree, green schefflera, schefflera


----------



## mastachaz (Oct 29, 2010)

thank you very much  for your help  

ok will do just one with food , tommorow will se what i get on kempton


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

mastachaz said:


> half of viv on back has mesh as well ,but not visible on picture
> 
> ok will do some protection , and reflector , and as well more branches


And perhaps some live plants,How are you measuring the temps in there?


----------



## mastachaz (Oct 29, 2010)

I had exo terra , thermometer and hygromether


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

mastachaz said:


> I had exo terra , thermometer and hygromether


So temps are all ok within the tank,and at the basking spot?


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

mastachaz said:


> thank you very much  for your help
> 
> ok will do just one with food , tommorow will se what i get on kempton


Hi,
If you are looking for plants at Kempton we have a couple of sales tables with a wide selection of plants. Just come and look for me with details of your setup and I'll be more than happy to help you come up with a selection of plants for your viv.
Cheers
Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

Viv setup looks really good! With all the advice you've been given your baby chameleon is gonna be one happy chappy!


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

justairplants said:


> Hi,
> If you are looking for plants at Kempton we have a couple of sales tables with a wide selection of plants. Just come and look for me with details of your setup and I'll be more than happy to help you come up with a selection of plants for your viv.
> Cheers
> Gill
> Just Airplants


If your going to Kempton mastachaz,Pick up some airplants from gill.They are top quality plants,and the first hand experience you can get is well worth it. : victory:


----------



## mastachaz (Oct 29, 2010)

In my room all time its around 20 celcius , on viv will be around 25/27 , under lamp around 35/37 maximum , will go on kempton , thank you 
Hope to buy chameleon there , and plants as well  so will be looking for found you there


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

mastachaz said:


> In my room all time its around 20 celcius , on viv will be around 25/27 , under lamp around 35/37 maximum , will go on kempton , thank you
> Hope to buy chameleon there , and plants as well  so will be looking for found you there


Cool,Goodluck finding a nice baby cham at kempton..you will have to post some pics when you get back


----------



## mastachaz (Oct 29, 2010)

Definitly will show pictures  thank you all for your help


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

mastachaz said:


> Definitly will show pictures  thank you all for your help


Np have fun at Kempton.


----------



## mastachaz (Oct 29, 2010)

Nothing on kempton , buy one on charlton in shop will post pictures on evening


----------



## mastachaz (Oct 29, 2010)

pictures of my cham  from charton reptiles


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice little healthy lady youve got there


----------



## mastachaz (Oct 29, 2010)

thank you very much


----------

